# Louisiana Limits Trout and Flounder



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The weather has been a little unsettled for the last couple of days. I have today off because of storms headed my way. But the catching should be great after the foul weather moves out of the way.

Last week we had four great days of fishing. Trout bites were good at the jetties. Flounder fishing has been excellent on the Louisiana shoreline.

July has been a busy month for Captain Marty. August is shaping up to be just as busy. But I still have a few opening next week. PM me if interested in a trip.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

